# MAP Sensor



## jorgesuervo (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone know where the Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor be on a 2005.5 VW Jetta 2.5L be? Or is there even such a sensor; could it possibly be part of the MAF sensor? Thanks


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: MAP Sensor (jorgesuervo)*

the 2.5 has both. the MAP is on the manifold just under the throttle body


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: MAP Sensor (jorgesuervo)*

the 2.5 has both. the MAP is on the manifold just under the throttle body about the 7 o'clock position


----------



## jorgesuervo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: MAP Sensor (whatsyourbeef)*

Thanks for helping me locate the MAP sensor. So I got it of the throttle body and it was coated in an oily residue. I figure getting a new one is best so I call the dealership and they tell me you have to by the entire throttle body. Does anyone know if it is possible to get just the sensor? Or is there a way to clean it properly to restore function?


----------



## jorgesuervo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: MAP Sensor (jorgesuervo)*

Also, do I need to do something to get the car "retrained" in regards to the input from the MAP sensor so it runs properly?


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

May I ask what was wrong that you had to remove it?


----------



## jorgesuervo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

I have been having problems with misfires and stumbling when idling and driving. I pulled the DTC codes from the car and got misfires for all cylinders and a MAP sensor code (16492).


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Ah okay, thanks for that info. I was just wondering because I've been having an idle problem lately and I'm just looking for some probable causes.


----------



## jorgesuervo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

I need to unplug the MAP sensor to see if I get a change in performance (I've read that the car should run better with an unplugged MAP sensor than a broken one, albeit not as well as with a functioning MAP sensor). Other things that might be problematic are the coils over the spark plugs, the O2 sensors, fuel filter and/or injectors, ad the Mass Airflow (MAF) sensor. I'm sure there are a lot of other suspects, but in my situation that is what I have worked through. Good luck and I hope you can maintain sanity as I know how this kind of problem can quickly make one go crazy. F'n cars.


----------



## jorgesuervo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (jorgesuervo)*

I unplugged my MAP sensor/low pressure sensor (under the throttle body) and my car no longer misfired or stumbled like it was, though it doesn't drive as smooth as it should. I went to the dealer and bought a new sensor (~$106) and put it on and plugged it in. Unfortunately the car is still misfiring and stumbling and gives me the same code I got before, 16492. As before, when I unplug the sensor the car doesn't misfire but runs a little rough. I guess it wasn't a bad sensor afterall. Any one have any ideas as to what else I should try?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Do you have a VAG cable?


----------



## jorgesuervo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I have an OBD II CAN scanner. Bought on ebay for like 50 bucks.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

try to see is you can view group 15 and 16 or 16 and 17.
You can view misfires as they are happening. May just be bad coil packs.


----------



## jorgesuervo (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Had the coil packs (coils over the spark plugs) replaced already. When the problem initially occurred I took the car to a VW shop and they told me there were multiple misfires and that they should put all brand new coils. When the problem resurfaced about 50 miles down the road they said bring it back in and we'll continue to try o find the problem. $350 was already more than I could afford so I wasn't going to go down that long and expensive road.


----------

